# Looking for rub recipe involving coffee



## cansmoke (Oct 9, 2017)

I saw a chef using coffee in a rub and and am asking if anyone has a recipe to share?


----------



## kuranda10 (Oct 22, 2017)

I have one that I use for Kangaroo.
I'll post it tonight when I get home.


----------



## cansmoke (Oct 23, 2017)

Looking forward to it. No kangaroo here though. LOL


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 23, 2017)

No recipe, but someone gave me a can of this, which I have not yet tried. You can get it on Amazon, if you don't have a Trader Joe's in sleepy Hamilton (I used to drive through there when going from Boston to Chicago).


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 23, 2017)

I have made the following rub in the past when I first started smoking.  I found the recipe online at a site called homesicktexan (Google it).  It was good for pulled pork, but would be too sweet for beef IMO. 

According to my log, at the time I made it, I loved it, but I've moved on to other rubs I prefer for pulled pork.  The recipe below makes quite a bit. If you are only doing one butt, cut the recipe in half.   

Texas Coffee-Chipotle rub

Ingredients:
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup black pepper
1/4 cup of finely ground dark coffee
1/4 cup paprika (smoked is preferred but regular is fine)
2 Tbs salt
1 Tbs chipotle chili powder 
2 tsp granulated garlic
2 tsp of cinnamon
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp allspice

Method:

1. Combine all the rub ingredients together until well blended with no lumps. For this pulled pork recipe, you might not need all of the rub but you can save it and use it on something else.

Yield: About 8-9 oz.


----------



## kuranda10 (Oct 23, 2017)

I realized I shouldn't post the recipe because it's from a published cookbook, but it's in 

"Hardcore Carnivore" Cook Meat Like You Mean It; by Jess Pryles.

If you can get a Kangaroo Filet,  you should try it.  Pan seared for just a few minutes.  It's so lean it gets over cooked in a blink.


----------



## djjubbajubba (Oct 23, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> No recipe, but someone gave me a can of this, which I have not yet tried. You can get it on Amazon, if you don't have a Trader Joe's in sleepy Hamilton (I used to drive through there when going from Boston to Chicago).




This is available on Amazon if you don't have a TJ near you


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 23, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> You can get it on Amazon, if you don't have a Trader Joe's in sleepy Hamilton ...





djjubbajubba said:


> This is available on Amazon if you don't have a TJ near you


Echo ... Echo ... Echo ... Echo ... Echo ...


----------

